# Waiting for follow up appt at rgh



## Nerys07 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all.  I'm new here. Hubby and I have been ttc for over a yr now.  We've had all the tests and are waiting for our follow up appointment but no one can tell me when that may be.  Can anyone help please? I've tried the doctors, they haven't had the results and weren't exactly helpful. Tried the gynae's secretary who was useless. Cannot get hold of a number for the waiting list people at the royal gwent hospital.  Does any one know who i can contact, or anyone else waiting for their follow up appt? Getting more upset by the day. 5 of my colleagues are pregnant atm. 

Xx


----------



## WelshMrsD (May 16, 2013)

Hi Nerys07

I'm new here too. Hubby and I have been TTC for over 18 months and have had our initial tests. Hubby has been referred to Urology at Princess of Wales (POW) and we are now waiting to have our 1st hospital appointment. Our GP sent his referral letter in May and as we hadn't heard anything I made a follow-up appointment with GP to make sure that the letter had been sent. Her advice to us (unless we could afford to go private - which we can't) was to phone the First Appointments department at POW to check that they had received his referral letter and to ask how long the waiting list is likely to be.

Hubby wasn't able to speak to them by phone as it was constantly engaged   but their telephone message gave an email address, so he contacted them through this. After a few days of emails being sent back and forth, the First Appointments/Outpatients department confirmed that his letter had been received in June and that the waiting list was 6 months! That'll take us to just over 2 years TTC (that's if we get seen within that time). Feeling very frustrated and disappointed as I'll be 35 in January and at the moment I just need to have some answers  

But on the positive side, they did confirm hubby's referral letter had been received.

Try phoning the hospital switch board and asking to be put through to First Appointments / Patient Services, and ask for an email address.

Hope this helps
x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I was referred to gynaecologist at royal gwent in November and I only had my appointment last week. 

Shocking.


----------

